# Nikon crop sensor zoom



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

The anemones seem a bit more excited today than usual. I think it was due to the bright sunshine day we had, and my tank being next to an east facing window, they got a lot of natural sunlight today.

I had posted a series of pics taken with my old manual zoom. This is now taken with a zoom lens made for crop sensors (i.e. apsc). There seems to be less graininess in the pics. I believe there's a way to take that out, but I'm not a photography wiz.

The second photo is an attempt to show a different morph I have, the lava red flame anemone. They are the smaller ones to the right. The colour coming out is a bit more purplish than what my eyes perceive. I can't fix that.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

These pictures are beautiful! I have been thinking lately about a SW tank in front of the window.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah we can't replicate the sun. Most SPS and nems love the light. I'm going to post a pic from RC that shows BTAs living next to SPS in bright sunshine. They are sun worshipers!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*a dive pic from Fiji posted on RC*


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

How do you filter out the blue?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you get a chance, check out the setup Tidal Gardens has. They're full sunlight outside in a greenhouse and he talks about the advantages and disadvantages of growing with the sun.

Great pics!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Marz said:


> How do you filter out the blue?


pics are taken in raw format. then use colour temperature setting in raw development to adjust the white balance. Basic raw photography. Raw is the format standard in most DSLRs and some of the hybrids like sony NEX7 and NEX5.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I will try this with my a6000


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*Yellow and red tips*

I hope this shot shows the red and yellow tips more clearly


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful as usual!


----------



## cwbspotter (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful picture! Amazing colony..


----------

